# Bildverkleinerug :)



## Ariya (27. Februar 2009)

Huhu an alle

Ich hoffe mal, dass ich hier richtig bin... Ich wollte ein Foto von mir auf einer HP veröffentlichen, aber jedesmal kommt eine fehlermeldung, das die pixelanzahl (oder so xD) zu hoch ist oder das bild zu groß ist. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das Bild verkleinern kann? mit paint gehts irgendwie auch net  schonmal vielen dank und liebe grüße


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. Februar 2009)

Hi,
in Paint kannst du das über Bild>Attribute realisieren. Da kannst du dann eine Größe eintippen

Gruß


----------



## Uli_87 (10. März 2009)

Am besten lädst du dir Irfanview runter, es ist freeware, einfach zu benutzen und man kann einiges damit tun!

Gruss
Uli


----------

